# behringer mic+usbpreamp or umik?



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi
This is my first post here, and the question is obviously from a newbie. Sorry if this was asked and answered before. 

I am gathering the hardware to be able to use the REW.
Currently I have:
- laptop Gateway NV53/ W7 home premium
- Behringer ecm8000 mic

To be able to connect to the laptop via usb, I am considering the Behringer U-phoria UM2.

Another option is to get UMIK from minidsp (and sell the ecm8000).

I think the UMIK is a better solution, but wanted to hear experienced opinions.

With the UMIK and the laptop, is there any other hardware needed to start using the REW (apart from mic stand, cables) ?

Thanks
Draki


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Draki

May I recommend that you read the posts above this one in the sticky section as it will almost certainly provide all the answers you need.
I am not trying to cop out here, I do not have a proper answer, but the folks that wrote those guides would.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Jack.
You are right, I just started looking up in the "sticky" treads ....


----------

